# Another Wetlands Trip



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Made it out to my companies wetlands this week again. Here are a few!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics! Thanks or sharing...


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

very nice, that first one, color contrast


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Few more from this past week!








Glossy Ibis








American Bittern








American Alligator








Black Bellied Tree Duck








Young alligator








Mottled Duck Hen and Drake


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## Reconspacediver (Oct 2, 2012)

nice photos


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Lots of great opportunities...well done.


----------

